# any thoughts on the banjo minnow



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

just got some wonder what everyone thinks


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

they really look good on tv but if they were so good, bass masters would be using them. so i think there is something up with that.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

well just speaking from dragin a few through the water they look great in on my line as well i also caught about 5 bass on em the first time i tied one on


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

if they work like they do on tv, then they would work fine i imagine. i dont see any reason why fish would not hit them. like i said though, i ave never used them. maybe i need to.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought some of those a long time ago when I thought I would become a bass fisherman. Im' talking 13 years ago off of the tv. I was 12-13. I only used them around the lake in woodbine springs and haven't touched them since. Maybe I should try them too! I usually just stick to worms tho...


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

banjo minnows work extremely well! i bought some when i was younger and used to tear the bass up on them. i think ive went through about 4 or 5 packs of those suckers! i never used them on a river but i used to kill the bass in lakes and ponds!


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

Screw the Banjo minnow, you should buy a Helicopter lure!!!!


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

One of my best friends ryan dunlap bought some two summers ago, they worked really good in both salt and fresh water. But from looking at the baits and doing some messing around of my own it is really easy to copy the banjo minnow. The only thing we used the banjo for was spot fishing, and the reason it works so well is that the bait has lots of action due to the material its made out of and the fact that it lacks a "back bone". This "back bone" is the hook going through the bait. The more of the bait that is off the hook, the more action you will get out of it because it is not held straight by the hook, if you get what im saying. The best alternative I found to the banjo was the Mann's Dragon series Finn. worm. Its semi elastic, and has lots of action to it already. If you will take a 1/0 or 2/0 worm hook and place it just through the tip of the worm you will get the exact same effects.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

the helicopter lure is junk 

and i agree about the backbone of the soft plastics but i dont think you ll get the same look out of a worm as you will on the b j minnow


----------

